# Calumet Pro Series wireless trigger--black bar at bottom of screen at 1/200



## notapro (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello,

I have a Calumet Pro Series wireless trigger, which seems to be a Calumet-branded Phottix Stratto 2.4GHz trigger set.

When using a 5D Mark III with a 100mm f/2.8L Macro, I get consistently a black bar at the bottom of the frame (maybe about one-fifth to one-sixth the vertical dimension of the frame) with the shutter at 1/200 (at f/2.8 ). At 1/160, the bar goes away.

I don't know whether bodies or lenses make a difference, but they appear to do so.

With a Rebel T3i and a 24mm f/1.4L II (at f/2.8 ), there is no bar at 1/200.

My flash unit is a 600EX-RT.

Any ideas as to what I'm missing or simply not seeing?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 11, 2013)

You're seeing the edge of the shutter in the shot, which happens when the shutter speed is set too high for the flash. The max sync speed of the 5DIII is 1/200 s, and for that the timing must be perfect (as it should be with the Canon RT system on the 5DIII). Can you tweak the timing settings on the Calumet trigger (something that can be done with the PocketWizard triggers when connected to a computer)? If so, you might want to play with the lag to optimize it. The T3i also has a 1/200 s max sync, but may have more tolerance than the FF sensor (Xsync speeds on FF sensors are generally lower due to the longer distance the shutter needs to travel).


----------



## Studio1930 (Mar 11, 2013)

Yep, what Neuro said. Also, there are sometimes issues with weak batteries causing this issue (with 3rd party wireless) whereas fresh batteries might allow maximum sync speed.


----------



## notapro (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you for the suggestions. I'll try going with fresh batteries, as the current ones are around a year old and have seen a fair share of use. I don't believe I have the option of tweaking the timing settings on my Calumet trigger, but I will look into it. For now, I hope that a fresh set of batteries will get things right for me. I'm making do with the Calumet set until I ge the ST-E3-RT.

Thanks again to you both for your ideas.


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 11, 2013)

You could just shoot a 1/160. My novatron's were complaining and My El cheapo cowboy triggers we're slow. :\


----------



## Canon-F1 (Mar 11, 2013)

yes timing is crucial.

the cheap china triggers i had years ago produced the same black bar from time to time at 1/200s.


----------



## Atonegro (Mar 11, 2013)

Check if you have first cutain flash synchronisation, with second curtain flash synchronisation you will have this type of issues too. (with any flash)


----------



## paulc (Mar 11, 2013)

My 5D does that on wireless at 1/200 while hooked in with wires I can get away with 1/200. I'm using a YongNuo with fresh batteries if that matters any. My XTi will do 1/200 all day long on the wireless and I can push to 1/1250 when wired in.


----------



## Camerajah (Mar 11, 2013)

it will do that using flash,studio mostly-solution take the camera off silent mode,use gate speed for flash and stay with the sync speed or use hss


----------



## notapro (Mar 12, 2013)

I've replaced the batteries, and everything is perfect again. How nice to have so easy a fix. I'm glad you suggested the battery possibility, Studio1930.

Thanks to everyone who's chimed in on my question. This forum is a wonderful place.


----------



## Studio1930 (Mar 12, 2013)

notapro said:


> I've replaced the batteries, and everything is perfect again. How nice to have so easy a fix. I'm glad you suggested the battery possibility, Studio1930.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who's chimed in on my question. This forum is a wonderful place.



No problem. I have a set of triggers that sometime lag a bit with weak batteries as well.


----------

